# Wurlitzer 'Americana' 556 Jukebox manual....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi folks :wave:

A bit of an odd one but a friend of Mrs WereBo (also her boss) has recently acquired a pre-owned 'Wurlitzer 'Americana' 556' jukebox. I spent about an hour searching for a 'user-manual' without any joy, but my browser keeps directing me to UK sites, most of the time.

I know it's a long-shot, but does anyone from t'other side of the pond have any ideas if/where such a manual can be found?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What type of manual are you looking for?
Here are the wiring diagrams for the amp> Index of /PDF_Jukebox/Wurlitzer/Schematics (scroll down to 556 there are a couple sub models to choose from.

Also it appears the Americana models are 3100, 3200 and 3300 I wonder if the numbering is different between the US and German produced models?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

She's after the User or Installation manual, I found the schematic but it's only partially complete, the left-hand page isn't there :sigh:

I saw the owner earlier this evening and she said the label is damaged, but she's going to take a magnifying-glass to it, just in case there's an 'A' or 'B' missing.


----------

